# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Team speaker

## Zhlobenko634

Скиньте кто-нибудь пожалуйста установочник Team speaker и помогите создать для него виртуальный сервер. Буду очень признателен.

----------

